# Hooking 3 PC's to one monitor?



## satindemon4u (Jan 14, 2013)

To make this simple, is it even possible? I guess the only way I thought it was is if it were possible to hook a splitter into one monitor and from that connect the other computers?

So basically I guess it would be like this.

PC1----------------PC2-----------------------PC3
------------Monitor with splitter
|-----------video cable|--------------------Video cable

Is that even possible? If not then what has to be done?

Thanks!


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 14, 2013)

Generally, that's something serviced by a KVM (Keyboard, Video Mouse) Switch. Essentially, it lets you plug one set of peripherals (Mouse and Keyboard) into a box which has a video out that goes to your monitor. Then you plug the 3 sets of cables coming off the KVM to the computers you would like to control. Then you simply press a button or key (often Scroll Lock) and it will let you switch between computers.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 14, 2013)

how's this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002J94SYE/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2013)

If the monitor has multiple inputs and you can choose between them you can plug each computer to a different input.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! exactly the kind of answers in was looking for.


----------

